# Arkankristall aus Erz ?!



## Dr. House (14. November 2006)

So aber nun eine Frage die mich sehr beschäftigt..... in einer der Buffed-Betashows.... glaube es war die letzte.... wird gezeigt das man mit einer gewissen fähigkeit des Juwelenschleifers in der Lage ist ein Erz nach Edelsteinen zu durchforsten... danach ist das Erz aber nicht mehr brauchbar und kann NICHT mehr zu Barren verhüttet werden....

So nun meine Frage ist man dann auch in der Lage aus Thoriumerze Arkankristalle herraus zu bekommen ?

Wäre an sich schon nett zumal Arkanitbarren ja net mehr sooo sehr gebraucht wir da es ja mit TBC sicher etwas anderes Vergleichbares gibt...


----------



## Roran (16. November 2006)

www.buffed.de nutzen und dieses finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Thoriumerzvorkommen

Wo zu haben wir die Datenbank, wo alle Gegenstände die es im WoW gibt,
gelistet sind und man nur danach suchen muß ?


----------



## Dr. House (16. November 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> www.buffed.de nutzen und dieses finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





ähm ja .... ich sag nur "wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil" mein lieber MODERATOR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weil dann hättest du meine Frage auch richtig verstanden.... meine Frage bezog sich darauf, ob es möglich sein wird mit der neuen Fähigkeit des Juwelenschleifers (die es Erlaubt Erze nache Juwelen zu untersuchen), aus Thoriumerzen (nicht die Vorkommen) , Arkankristalle herrauszubekommen ?


----------



## Caldo (16. November 2006)

Da sind dann wohl die Betatester angesprochen, ich denke es wird halt nicht soooo viele Leute geben, die Juwelenschleifen auf einem relativ hohen Skill haben um Thoriumerze zu "durchforsten"


----------



## Asteria (16. November 2006)

Ich nehme das doch mal sehr stark an.
Man findet in den Erzen immer die Edelsteine, die auch in den Vorkommen droppen könnten... das sind bei Thoriumerze nunmal die Arkankristalle.

Aber nagelt mich darauf nicht fest. 
Spiele zwar Beta, aber hab nur einen niedrigen Char mit Juwelenschleifen.


----------



## Dr. House (16. November 2006)

Asteria schrieb:


> Ich nehme das doch mal sehr stark an.
> Man findet in den Erzen immer die Edelsteine, die auch in den Vorkommen droppen könnten... das sind bei Thoriumerze nunmal die Arkankristalle.
> 
> Aber nagelt mich darauf nicht fest.
> Spiele zwar Beta, aber hab nur einen niedrigen Char mit Juwelenschleifen.




ja aber ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, das es möglich ist.... wobei dann sicher die chance in einem Erz so einen Arkankristall zu finden auch relativ gering ist....

macht aber sinn sowas einzuführen... da man ja dann eh mit BC nciht mehr so viele Arkanitbarren benötigt sondern dann was anderes.....


----------



## Roran (16. November 2006)

Dr. schrieb:


> ähm ja .... ich sag nur "wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil" mein lieber MODERATOR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ok,
der Punkt geht an dich.
Ich stell mich schon in die Ecke und schäm mich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. House (16. November 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Ok,
> der Punkt geht an dich.
> Ich stell mich schon in die Ecke und schäm mich.
> 
> ...




Ich kam, las und siegte   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
najo passiert immer mal... auch als MODERATOR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber so ne halbe stunde  schämen sollte schon sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zephir (20. November 2006)

naja ich schtäze schon das man arkankristalle gewinnen kann jedoch mit einer sehr geringen chance, natürlich höher als so zu farmen.
in thorium vorkommen sind ja auch edelsteine wie azeotorische diamant z.b. ich glaub schon das es ein verhältnis gebennwird z.b. alle 20 oder so ein arkankristall rausspringt


----------

